# Erfahrungen eines Vaters



## osa (15. März 2020)

Ich bin Vater zweier Kinder. Die ersten Jahre fuhren diese ausschließlich in einem Fahrradanhänger mit, da wir unser Auto schon vor der Geburt der Kinder abgeschafft hatten. Mein Sohn begann mit ca 2,5 Jahren mit dem Laufrad fahren (Blau, schwer - war ein Geschenk). Er bekam mit 3,5 Jahren dann sein erstes Fahrrad, ein Woom 3 vom Händler.

Er stieg auf das Fahrrad und konnte sofort fahren (Laufrad + Trettraktor zuvor). Er war jedoch immer unzufrieden damit. er hat noch ein 18" Pegasus Tigerenten-Fahrad mit Gepäckträger (Sperrmüll, Bremszüge erneuert, 9kg) und ein 16" Bulls BMX (10 EUR Gelegenheitskauf, 11kg), welches eher etwas für 9-Jährige wäre. Er fuhr bei Wind und Wetter jeden Tag ca 5 km zum Kindergarten, weigerte sich jedoch mit Händen, Füßen und großem Geschrei das Woom zu nehmen. Mit den anderen Beiden trotz ordentlichen Steigungen keine Probleme. Argumente waren: Kein Gepäckträger, zu langsam, zu wackelig, zu langsam.

Auch Ich bin vom Woom mehr als enttäuscht. Das Rad viel natürlich oft um, dies meist beim überwinden des Bordsteines. Er stürzte jedoch genau zwei Mal schwer damit. Einmal blieb er mit der Hose am Kettenschutz hängen und da broch auch etwas davon ab. Ein andermal rutschte die Kette vom Kettenblatt und dieses war danach verbogen, das Rad nicht mehr fahrbar. Ich hatte dann bei Woom eine neue Kurbel und Kettenschutz bestellt (über 60 EUR), die Kurbel hatte jedoch Einbauspuren/ war gebraucht, bei einer Zacke fehlten 1,5 mm - und wurde lose in einem Luftpolsterumschlag geliefert. Die Ersatzteile schickte ich zurück. Der Händler bog uns dann das Kettenblatt wieder gerade (mit 2mm spiel). Kostenlos und damit verbunden ohne Dokumentation für uns!

Die kleine fährt seit sie zwei ist Laufrad. Erst ein geliehenes 10" Kettler mit Puky Sattel (der Originale Sattel war viel zu breit, Schaumstoffreifen, das Rad recht leicht). Dann als es passte einen Tag ein Puky 12" mit Luftbereifung bei dem sie beim ersten Stopp aufgrund des langen Bremsweges (>5kg) so geschockt war, das Sie nie wieder damit fahren wollte - selbst nach einem Monat und Täglichen Versuchen. Nun fährt Sie ein Kokua Jumper (gebraucht) mit knapp 2,5 Jahren.

Mein Sohn fährt nun mit 4,5 Jahren und 108cm ein sehr altes 20" CUBE Team, von mir etwas optimiert (114er Kurbel, schmaleres Innenlager, Lenker, leichtere Reifen, Griffe, Schalt- und Bremszüge erneuert, Sattel, Pedale) und ist sehr glücklich damit. Das ich dann inkl Kaufpreis bei ca 150 EUR landete, dazu hat ganz sicher auch dieses Forum beigetragen  Manche würden sagen es ist zu groß, denke ich ja selbst auch manchmal. Er steigt eben ab wie wir großen. Ein Bein auf dem Boden, eine Arschbacke auf dem Sattel und der zweite Fuß auf dem Pedal. Die Geometrie passt jedoch super.

Die kleine Fährt mit dem Kokua alles, selbst Hügel und Mulden, die sich der Große nicht traut. Den Weg zum Kiga sowieso, selbst beim momentanem Wetter
Den Anhänger fahre ich noch leer mit, für alle fälle.

Warum Ich das erzähle. Wir sind ein Autofreier Haushalt (es ist auch alles notwendige in der Nähe) Ich bin Fahrrad-affin und dennoch sind es die Kinder, die uns sagen was sie möchten. Sie zu verstehen ist schwerer als ein in den eigenen Augen perfektes Fahrrad zu kaufen/aufzubauen. Selbst das Gewicht scheint nicht immer die größte Rolle zu spielen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. März 2020)

Also ich kann, mal abgesehen von diesen komischen Maßen (Baby Taper, 135x12 Steckachse) und der Zugverlegung der VR Bremse nichts negatives gegen das Woom Off 5 meines Sohnes sagen. Vielleicht sind wir aber auch noch nicht lang genug gefahren um es wirklich beurteilen zu können. 

Mit der Hose am Kettenschutz hängen zu bleiben ist doch aber nicht Wooms schuld. Meiner hat Radhosen an, da kann so etwas nicht passieren. Das mit dem Kettenblatt ist ein Argument. Da hat das Off 5 ein narrow-wide, was das verhindert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raininho13 (16. März 2020)

Was soll uns der Post sagen? Ich weiß es nicht. Schreibst du auch im Lambo-Forum, dass man mit  einem 20 Jahre alter Polo genauso ans Ziel kommt? 

Wir frönen hier einem Hobby und berichten darüber. Wenn manche daraus einen Wettbewerb machen, sollen sie doch. Ihr Problem bzw. Geldbeutel. 

Dass ein Tigerenten-Fahrrad für den Nachwuchs attraktiver ist als ein Woom off, ist für mich fast logisch. Aber solche fahren bei uns gar nicht rum. Ich wollte meinen mit einem Paw-Patrol-14 Zoll zum Fahren animieren, das zeigte leider keine Wirkung. Da sind halt auch nicht alle gleich. Mittlerweile verkauft, da wir für Kind 2 vom Nachbarn ein Woom 2 bekommen.


----------



## LockeTirol (16. März 2020)

Kommt doch drauf an was man vorlebt. Mein Sohn hatte nie ein Puky oder Tigerentenbike. Er fand die auch immer scheiße und hat das bei anderen Kindern belächelt. Am ersten Rad mit Schaltung, hatte er eine Sram X0. Die hatte Papa auch und das war lässig. 
Bei uns war das Bike immer Sportgerät und hatte nichts mit Spielzeug zu tun. Ist übrigens bei den meisten Kids im Bikeverein ähnlich gewesen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. März 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Kommt doch drauf an was man vorlebt. Mein Sohn hatte nie ein Puky oder Tigerentenbike. Er fand die auch immer scheiße und hat das bei anderen Kindern belächelt. Am ersten Rad mit Schaltung, hatte er eine Sram X0. Die hatte Papa auch und das war lässig.
> Bei uns war das Bike immer Sportgerät und hatte nichts mit Spielzeug zu tun. Ist übrigens bei den meisten Kids im Bikeverein ähnlich gewesen.


Meinem war die Farbe eigentlich auch recht schnuppe. Was er nicht mag, und da hat er bei Papa gut zugehört, ist das Hochfahren. "Das ist Training, runter ist Spaß."


----------



## Bikelovers (16. März 2020)

Ich kann den Post auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
In diesem Forum wirst Du wohl kaum Leute finden, die sich davon überzeugen lassen, dass ein Baumarkt-Fahrrad mit Qualitätsmarken vergleichbar wäre - ob nun im Erwachsenen- oder Kinderbereich.

Meine Kinder lieben ihre Wooms derart, dass sie sich gar nicht vorstellen können, diese hergeben zu müssen, wenn sie herauagewachsen wachsen sind.

Jedes Kind ist anders und man sollte auch Jedem sein Hobby lassen.


----------



## nosaint77 (16. März 2020)

Mein Schwager kauft den Kindern Baumarkträder aus Überzeugung, weil die ja eh kaum damit fahren. Bei der seltenen Gelegenheit einer gemeinsamen Radtour im Urlaub hat sich folgendes ereignet: meine Kinder 4 und 6 waren mit Ihren Rädern flott unterwegs, kein meckern, Steigungen wurden mit Ansage von mir im passenden Gang erklommen. Kinder vom Schwager waren 7 und 9, plagten sich die komplette Strecke, mussten den Berg hoch schieben, weil Kassette kaum Bandbreite hat, die Gangschaltung nicht ordentlich einstellt war und das Eisenschwein eben sackschwer ist. Was hat Schwager daraus gelernt: er nimmt heuer keine Räder mit zum gemeinsamen Familienurlaub


----------



## Bikelovers (16. März 2020)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Mein Schwager kauft den Kindern Baumarkträder aus Überzeugung, weil die ja eh kaum damit fahren. Bei der seltenen Gelegenheit einer gemeinsamen Radtour im Urlaub hat sich folgendes ereignet: meine Kinder 4 und 6 waren mit Ihren Rädern flott unterwegs, kein meckern, Steigungen wurden mit Ansage von mir im passenden Gang erklommen. Kinder vom Schwager waren 7 und 9, plagten sich die komplette Strecke, mussten den Berg hoch schieben, weil Kassette kaum Bandbreite hat, die Gangschaltung nicht ordentlich einstellt war und das Eisenschwein eben sackschwer ist. Was hat Schwager daraus gelernt: er nimmt heuer keine Räder mit zum gemeinsamen Familienurlaub



Und sich dann wundern, warum die Kinder so ungern Fahrrad fahren ?


----------



## osa (17. März 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Schreibst du auch im Lambo-Forum, dass man mit einem 20 Jahre alter Polo genauso ans Ziel kommt?


also ein lamborghini ist ein woom sicher nicht, wenn schon diese Analogie, dann eher AUDI



Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ich kann den Post auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
> In diesem Forum wirst Du wohl kaum Leute finden, die sich davon überzeugen lassen, dass ein Baumarkt-Fahrrad mit Qualitätsmarken vergleichbar wäre - ob nun im Erwachsenen- oder Kinderbereich.


Also keines der genannten Räder ist ein Baumarktfahrrad. Ich möchte auch niemanden von solchen Rädern überzeugen?
Sind CUBE oder Bulls Qualitätsmarken? Im Kinderbereich sicher Diskutabel, aber weit weg von Baumarkt.



LockeTirol schrieb:


> Bei uns war das Bike immer Sportgerät und hatte nichts mit Spielzeug zu tun.



Bei uns ist es Haupttransportmittel und Sportgerät


Am Beispiel meiner Tochter habe ich das PUKY verkauft und ein Kokua Jumper angeschafft.
Wenn mein Sohn wirklich auf die 20" Rahmen passt bekommt er ein Pyro oder Orbea (meine Favoriten) oder ein KUBike (sein Favorit weil orange). Wir sind alle drei Marken (im Originalzustand) schon Probe gefahren, doch das angepasste Cube passt momentan am besten (das mit der Überstandshöhe ist natürlich ein Problem)
Auch ich besitze mehrere Räder, für unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke.


Ich konnte meinen Sohn nicht vom Woom überzeugen, obwohl ich dachte alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Ich hab ihn jetzt auch fast ein Jahr lang zwingen müssen es zu fahren. Wenn das Geschrei zu groß war (fast immer) durfte er eben eines der beiden anderen verwenden.
Er hätte auch alternativ im Anhänger mitfahren können. Hauptgrund war die schlechte Übersetzung und der eben Fehlende Gepäckträger.
Das Woom wurde jetzt an einen Fahranfänger ausgeliehen und wird auch noch nicht verkauft. Vielleicht fährt es ja meine Tochter irgendwann…


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. März 2020)

osa schrieb:


> Hauptgrund war *die schlechte Übersetzung* und der eben Fehlende Gepäckträger.


Ja. Da gehe ich tatsächlich mit. 28/36 vs. 29/34 kann schon einen Unterschied machen zw. 5 und Off 5 z.B. Ich habe da eine Sunrace 11-40 Kassette bestellt. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die normalen Wooms auch schwerer sind als die Off aber das sind Cube und Orbea z.B. auch. Mein Sohn hat gleich bemerkt, dass alles leichter geht mit dem Off5, welches genauso viel wiegt das 20'' Ghost, welches er vorher hatte.

Andere Frage: Braucht ein Kind wirklich einen Gepäckträger?


----------



## Kwietsch (17. März 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Braucht ein Kind wirklich einen Gepäckträger?



Da fragst Du hier falsch, Du musst das Kind fragen. 
Manchmal kann man das weg argumentieren, manchmal nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (17. März 2020)

osa schrieb:


> Ich konnte meinen Sohn nicht vom Woom überzeugen, obwohl ich dachte alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Ich hab ihn jetzt auch fast ein Jahr lang zwingen müssen es zu fahren. Wenn das Geschrei zu groß war (fast immer) durfte er eben eines der beiden anderen verwenden.
> Er hätte auch alternativ im Anhänger mitfahren können. Hauptgrund war die schlechte Übersetzung und der eben Fehlende Gepäckträger.
> Das Woom wurde jetzt an einen Fahranfänger ausgeliehen und wird auch noch nicht verkauft. Vielleicht fährt es ja meine Tochter irgendwann…



das mit der unpassenden Übersetzung ist mir auch schon bei  Woom aufgefallen, ist aber immer nur Fallbezogen und kommt deshalb sehr darauf an was Du für ein Woom genau bekommen hast.
Frühere Serien und ich hab das auch schon mal zu Saison-Ende beobachtet haben manchmal in der Tat wenig passende Teile (zu lange Kurbel oder unpassende Übersetzung).
Im Allgemeinen scheinen mir die Woom-Bikes aber in der Hinsicht OK, und Baumarkt oder übliche Kinderschrott von Puky, Cube usw. ist hier doch meist viel mieser (viel zu lange 3-fach Kurbel mit Stahlblättern und 1Kg Gewicht vorne, Innenlager gefühlt wie aus massiven Blei und hinten Schraubkassette mit 13-28 o.ä).


----------



## Albschrat (17. März 2020)

Aus meiner Beobachtung heraus nach mittlerweile vier Kindern geht es fast immer nur um die Farbe, bzw. das Design. Ich bin früh dazu übergegangen, meine Kinder in die Entscheidung mit einzubinden. Das Rad als solches habe ich ausgesucht, aber die Farbe durfte das jeweilige Kind selber bestimmen. Das erhöht die Akzeptanz bei Kindern gefühlt um 100%. Das hat bei der beschränkten Farbpalette vom Woom 2 damals geklappt, bei den Kubikes eh und findet jetzt seinen Gipfel in den Mworx. Da haben die kleinsten die RAL-Karte in die Hand bekommen und das war ein großer Spaß für beide. Wenn ich natürlich einem Kind zwei oder drei Räder parallel zum Fahren hinstelle, sucht es sich eben das Rad aus, welches ihm am besten optisch gefällt. Unser Jüngster hat mich mal vor Kurzem zu Stadler begleitet und ist da prompt über so ein Puky im Polizei-Design (schreckliche Kiste...) gestolpert. Ihm war völlig egal, dass das Teil zwei Nummern zu klein war, er stand einfach auf den Polizei-Look. Wenn Ihr Euch das Leben also einfacher machen wollt, lasst eure Kinder die Farbe mit aussuchen und nehmt ihnen ansonsten die Entscheidung über das Rad als solches ab.


----------



## MrHyde (17. März 2020)

Mein Herr Oberschlau hat sich nie für die Farbe interessiert, sondern von Anfang an gesagt: "was soll ich da mitreden, du beschäftigst dich doch nonstop mit Fahrrädern. Also such du aus, wird schon richtig sein." Stimmte fast. Es wurden 

völlig vergammelte Tigerente von einer Freundin der Mama - er fands ok, hat sich wohl gefühlt auf dem Bock. Für mich das nackte Grauen  
Eins, dessen Namen ich vergessen habe, ähnlich Cube 20", sollte das Kindergartenrad werden, war aber eine Krankheit mit irre hohem Tretlager. Sohn hat sich geweigert, das Dingen zu fahren, auch wenn es cool aussah.
20er Cycletech Moskito - war nicht seine Geometrie, eher was für Kinder mit langen Beinen 
20er Eigenbau mit 45mm Tretlagerabsenkung, aufrechte Sitzposition mit guter Rundumsicht, Rahmen nach Federleicht Vorbild in China schweißen lassen, damals gab's noch nicht so viel Auswahl - super, super, super
Federleicht 24er - ge-ni-al. Reines Sportgerät. Plötzlich machen wir Touren im Engadin. Und wunderschön. Nur die KCNC V-Brakes sind total scheiße 
Kubikes 24" small - das Allround Bike, fährt er immer noch und sehr gern zur Schule und im Alltag
Ghost 24" E-Fatty mit YTW06 Nabenmotor - plötzlich fahren wir mal eben für ne Stunde über die Isartrails an den Poschinger Weiher. Oder 20km über die Schotterwege der Premantura, oder 45km Bodensee-Runden
Ghost Kato X6 27,5 - das nächste Rad fürs Gymnasium. Bis dahin muss ich es noch unter 10kg bekommen, trotz Reba, und der Sohn noch ein wenig wachsen. 145cm reichen noch nicht ganz. 
Soviel zu meinen "Erfahrungen eines Fahrradvaters" im Kinderfahrradspinnerforum.


----------



## osa (18. März 2020)

Ganz oben kam sowas


Raininho13 schrieb:


> Was soll uns der Post sagen? Ich weiß es nicht.


und


Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ich kann den Post auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.



Mit den letzten Antworten von MrHyde, Albschrat oder Kwietsch kann ich dann doch etwas anfangen. Und ich hoffe auch andere
.


----------



## tjm_ (16. Mai 2020)

MrHyde schrieb:


> 20er Eigenbau mit 45mm Tretlagerabsenkung, aufrechte Sitzposition mit guter Rundumsicht, Rahmen nach Federleicht Vorbild in China schweißen lassen, damals gab's noch nicht so viel Auswahl - super, super, super


Wer macht denn so etwas (für ein Einzelstück!) und was kostet dann ein Kinderradrahmen?

t.


----------



## Diman (16. Mai 2020)

Meine kleine Tochter hat sich damals für Q7 entschieden, also wurde es leider nichts mit dem autofreien Haushalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

